# 2013 is HERE! Research Chems and Peptide SALE!



## CEM Store (Jan 2, 2013)

*25% off EVERYTHING!

Start here and load up the cart >> 2013 is HERE!*​


CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 2, 2013)

Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards 

Just another way to save money.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 3, 2013)

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us, and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 3, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> *25% off EVERYTHING!
> 
> Start here and load up the cart >> 2013 is HERE!*​
> 
> ...



Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 4, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> *25% off EVERYTHING!
> 
> Start here and load up the cart >> 2013 is HERE!*​
> 
> ...





CEM Store said:


> Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards
> 
> Just another way to save money.





CEM Store said:


> Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us, and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.



All of the above for the win!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 4, 2013)

twitter.com/cemproducts follow, mention, receive 10% code to be used with current sale.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 5, 2013)

Go to the store and start saving!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 6, 2013)

-International shipping
-Made in the USA
-Products are for research only and not human consumption


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 7, 2013)

*Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us, and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 7, 2013)

Rewards Program: https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Receive 50 points for signing up.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 8, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 9, 2013)

*Rewards Program: https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Receive 50 points for signing up.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 9, 2013)

*Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us, and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.

There's always special deals for our twitter followers and stay up-to-date on the latest articles.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 9, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> *25% off EVERYTHING!
> 
> Start here and load up the cart >> 2013 is HERE!*​
> 
> ...





CEM Store said:


> *Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.*





CEM Store said:


> *Rewards Program: https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Receive 50 points for signing up.*





CEM Store said:


> *Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us, and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.
> 
> There's always special deals for our twitter followers and stay up-to-date on the latest articles.*



Do all of the above ^^ for major savings!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 10, 2013)

*Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us, and get a 10% promocode to go along with the current sale.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 11, 2013)

*Rewards Program: https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Receive 50 points for signing up.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 12, 2013)

This sale ends tomorrow, Sunday at midnight cst!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 12, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> This sale ends tomorrow, Sunday at midnight cst!



^^^technically it's Monday 12am cst.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 13, 2013)

Last Day!!!


----------

